# Anyone going to volunteer to help a mate....?



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Aha, I knew that would get you!

I am respectfully requesting the services of one of you expert modellers out there.

I have just bought a HFM kit to use as my first sea going boat - it's the learning curve - and the plan is to get her to sail (eventually) on the pond. It's a basic kit - more freelance than anything else - and is between 1/87 and 1/96 scale as near as dammit.

While I am happy to cut the flash off, drill holes in the hull, add superdetailing, rig and generally do simple tasks I am absolutely terrified of cutting out the bridge windows as I know I will mess it up. So, here is the idea. If I send photos of a completed model showing the window arrangement, plus a drawing or two, is there someone out there who could volunteer to do the job for me? Sort of subcontract? No glass - just cut them out. It wont be a long job as the moulding is one piece and fairly small.

I will pay if you want to do it for cash and will also pay the postage there and back.

Volunteers form an orderly queue but obviusly, it's a UK job! A photo of the model - and the type of windows it has is here:



Let me know via PM?

Jonty


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not ignoring you, I'm simply not capable of helping. Sorry.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol! I ruined one bridge by drilling all the holes diligently - then realising the door gap I had left, I drilled....onto bridge number 2: This will be done with window stickers!

It's my model anyway! :-(

Jonty


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Jonty 
I'm surprised you didn't get a better response. I'm a bit too far away to be able to help but I'd have thought slow drilling and a fine tooth jewellers saw would get the job done. From the photo it looks like quite a task and would take some time. Another thought is to just paint the windows on. Once the model is ten feet out in the lake no one would know the difference..... 
BTW have you had your Dickie in the water yet ????? 

Good luck 
Jim Mac


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

have you thought of making the walls of the wheelhouse structure in clear plastic and painting on the solid walls!? between the windows. might be worth a thought perhaps.
jw


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know exactly what your going through (Cloud) Many years ago I spoilt a Model by drilling hole in wrong places.

Now that I've only got one eye it wont let me do any close up work (MAD) One of my other hobbies is radio and now I have to buy solder less plugs.

If you had asked me 20 years ago then it would have been no problem, hope you get it sorted they just take time .

Regards Ian


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*model boat holes*

hey ddraigmor

Can you make up a "jig" help you with the position of the holes to be drilled?
Then get a slow turning drill and take it easy?
all the best
Hughesy


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the help but I ruined one bridge - fortunately it came with two! I made up all the windows on that by using stickers - and a good job too......then slipped whilst cutting the hull from the former and gouged a huge long gash, opening up a rubbing strake and about an inch of the hull - being quite thin plastic it had done the damage by the time brain shouted to hand 'STOP!'.....it might repair with plasticard but hey ho....I put it back in the box in disgust and there it will stay until I decide I can face wielding a scalpel again!

No, the Dicky never sailed. I sort of kept seeing it as a toy rather than anything better and while it looks OK, it is still a toy!

Sheesh......I'll leave models for a while until I get the drive to try again!

Maybe I am overworked....? 

Thanks for the advice all - down but not out!

Jonty


----------

